# Leerburg videos



## Liftup (Aug 14, 2021)

Anyone purchased any leerburg videos and have any recommendations on some good ones?
Just looking to learn more about dog training in general and heard good things about leerburg. Also I’ve watched shield k9 videos and he just released a online course. Any one here tried that and if so how was it? Thanks!


----------



## clementine41 (11 mo ago)

Have you heard about Cesar Millan? I have been watching hundreds videos of him, teaching naughty dogs how to behave in a very professional way. You can search on youtube to find him
cookie clicker​


----------



## drparker151 (Apr 10, 2020)

Liftup said:


> Anyone purchased any leerburg videos and have any recommendations on some good ones?
> Just looking to learn more about dog training in general and heard good things about leerburg. Also I’ve watched shield k9 videos and he just released a online course. Any one here tried that and if so how was it? Thanks!


Yes, Micheal Ellis videos are very good.


----------



## drparker151 (Apr 10, 2020)

clementine41 said:


> Have you heard about Cesar Millan? I have been watching hundreds videos of him, teaching naughty dogs how to behave in a very professional way. You can search on youtube to find him
> cookie clicker​


He has some good content, but is also contraversial with some of his methods. He has also changed some of his approach over the years.


----------



## NickQ (11 mo ago)

I like Michael Ellis and Robert Cabral. Easily relatable personalities. Makes the message absorb quickly for myself.


----------



## xthine (Nov 9, 2018)

Hi OP!
I’ve found Leerburg courses by the following very helpful in working with Josie:

-Tyler Muto: Leash Reactivity and Loose Leash walking
-Michael Ellis: The Power of Playing Tug
- Forrest Micke: Engagement Skills 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

